# Niederbayern, Rottal- Inn, PAN



## Simplon_Lexx (20. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier auch jemand aus meiner Gegend(Niederbayern, Rottal- Inn, PAN) der evtl. Lust hat am morgigen Samstag auf eine kleine Tour. 

Mal schaun was sich ergibt.

Gruß Simplon_Lexx


----------



## MAI LING (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

Bike öfter in Simbach am Inn und Umgebung.

Muss leider dieses Wochenende Arbeiten .

Wie wärs  nächste Woche?

Grüsse Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr1968 (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo - hier ist auch immer was geboten :
https://www.facebook.com/Rottal-Total-553907401317118/?ref=settings
Viele Güsse
Die WildBiker


----------



## Foxi1988 (18. September 2016)

Servus...wohne seit kurzem in Simbach.
Fährt wer öfter rund um Simbach?
Schellenberg und die Simbacher Westtrails und so sollen ja ganz gut sein 

Beste Grüße


----------



## xtr1968 (18. September 2016)

Hallo Foxi, mit GPS- Gerät kannst du sofort los

http://www.rottal-total.de/start-in-simbach-am-inn/

http://www.rottal-total.de/max.-20-km.html

Viel Grüsse von den Wildbikern auf www.rottal-total.de


----------



## Foxi1988 (18. September 2016)

Vielen Dank!

Fährt öfter wer ab Simbach wo man sich anschließen könnte?
Oder hat wer Lust öfter gemeinsam zu fahren?
Allein machts ja immer weniger Spaß als zu zweit oder in der Gruppe...

PS: die 2 kurzen Touren sind nicht weit weg von meiner Haustüre...perfekt!

Beste Grüße


----------



## xtr1968 (18. September 2016)

Immer gerne
Besuch uns auch auf Facebook - wir freuen uns über neue Gesichter - und natürlich über ein "gefällt mir"
https://www.facebook.com/Rottal-Total-553907401317118/?ref=settings


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. September 2016)

Hab ich gemacht 

Falls sich sonst noch wer findet, der speziell ab Simbach oder Kirchberg oder die nähere Umgebung fährt darf sich jederzeit melden!

Beste Grüße


----------



## xtr1968 (20. September 2016)

Schick mal was auf facebook - wir haben einige leute aus der ecke
https://www.facebook.com/Rottal-Total-553907401317118/?ref=settings


----------



## Foxi1988 (21. September 2016)

Hab gerade was geschickt 

Beste Grüße


----------

